# How small is a Renault Clio? (English car)



## 3kids4me (Mar 15, 2008)

The gentleman from Trip Advisor who offered to take my daughter and me on a tour of the countryside (for a more reasonable price than what would be typical) has a Renault Clio.  I understand that it is a very small car (two door) with no a/c.

Do you think a car like this would be uncomfortable for someone to tour around in if they are sitting in the back?  My daughter is 5' 5" tall with long legs!

(Alternatively, we could not do the tour and just take the train to Bath like some folks have suggested....)

Thanks for any input!!

Sharon


----------



## Keitht (Mar 16, 2008)

The Renault Clio isn't the biggest car in the world, but shouldn't be a problem if it's just the 2 of you plus the driver.  Moving the front passenger seat forward a couple of notches on the runners will still give the person in the front plenty of leg room and help the person in the reat.


----------



## silvib (Mar 16, 2008)

I would find the Renault Clio, whilst small, ideal if you were doing the driving, as I don't know about anyone else, and I grew up in England learning to drive on the left hand side, I feel more comfortable with a smaller vehicle unless I'm doing all motorway/interstate driving.  The parking spaces seem smaller, etc.
However, if you are PAYING someone for a trip around the countryside, I think their vehicle should be larger and should also have air conditioning.  Plenty of vehicles in the UK have air conditioning and you would expect it - I certainly wouldn't rent a car without it and many, very small cars have a/c.  I would think twice about that.


----------



## london (Mar 16, 2008)

*Trains to Bath*

Trains leave Paddington Station in London for Bath about every 30 minutes.

The train journey is about 90 minutes. A day trip from London would be enjoyable.

Bath city did have a double decker bus tour around the city, a few years ago when we visited,


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 17, 2008)

I used the train to visit Bath, and would recommend that unless there are points you want to stop along the way.

BTW, Renault is a French carmaker, not English.

I thing the larger carmaker still in English ownership is Morgan.  The loss of many of the other great automakers of the UK is a tragedy.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 17, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> The gentleman from Trip Advisor who offered to take my daughter and me on a tour of the countryside (for a more reasonable price than what would be typical) has a Renault Clio.  I understand that it is a very small car (two door) with no a/c.



If you are paying for anything more than fuel costs then the driver and vehicle should be insured for use as a taxi / private hire vehicle.  If not there could be issues in the event of an accident.
I wouldn't be too concerned about the lack of air con.  Both my cars have air con, but apart from use for demisting windows and in the height of summer (in the very occasional years when we actually have one ) I leave it switched off.
Re Carolinian's comment about Renault being French rather than English it's difficult to know the origin of most cars these days.  Japanese cars such as Honda, Toyota and Nissan are all built in the UK.  Nissan is actually owned by Renault now so does that make Nissan French???  Ford are built all over Europe but hardly any in the UK any more.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 18, 2008)

*Bath*

I would take the train to Bath and then take a Mad Max tour.  That way you can see Bath, Stonehenge and a variety of other sites.  The mad max tours are very well done and they can be found on the web- I believe it is madmax.com or madmax.uk   Rick Steves recommends the madmax tours.


----------

